# NH round baler longevity?



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

How long do balers last? Is 10000 rounds on a baler alot/too many? Does that still command a price in the lower teen range if its a 2004+ with netwrap/bale command plus? Whats the life expectancy on a baler? Is there a cut off point for number of rounds you all follow when you're in the market for a baler?


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

In my opinion - I would say it would depend alot on what type crop the baler has been in - some are much more abrasive and cause greater wear concerns. Also, I would say that if it was operated by a experienced operator vs. unexperienced tractor drivers - it should command a higher price. I routinely trade balers when they are in the mid - 20,000's on bale count. Also take a look at the belts for excessive abuse and/or wear. Check pickup cam bearings and cam track. Check chains and sprockets - if they have been taken care of you should expect 10,000 or so rolls from the chains and 20,000 rolls or so from the larger sprockets. All in all, I find NH round balers to be very reliable - I do prefer the heavier models, i.e, Silage Special or All - Purpose if available. Hope this helps.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some people get 25,000 miles on a car, others get 250,000 miles on the same model--it all depends on the previous owner and how they treated and took care of their equipment.

Some clues I look for in a used piece of equipment are;

Is there fresh grease around bearings and u-joints, or are they dry or caked with dried grease? Can indicate that the owner was meticulous about attention to grease. No grease may mean it was power washed before putting up for sale.
Do the gearbox filler and drain plugs have factory paint on them? Fluids where never checked or changed. Walk away!
Are the chains dry or lubricated?
Are the chains and v-belts loose or tightened? Loose-probably not much attention paid to routine maintenance.
Is the paint glossy or dull? Dull probably means it was kept outside--usually not desirable in balers, mocos, or other equipment with bearings, chains and belts.
Is there parts missing, like teeth on the pickup? Missing parts may indicate inattention to maintenance--like run it till it breaks.
Is the paint on the bolts and nuts around bearing mountings scratched up? May mean a bearing or housing had to be replaced. Could be good, or...
Are there dings and dents in the sheet metal? A few is normal--we all get distracted once in a while. Major sheet metal problems may indicate an inexperienced or careless operator.
Are bolts holes elongated? May indicate that the equipment was run harder than designed for.
Is the owner in a real rush to sell? May indicate he wants to dump it real fast before you look too hard.
Does the owner discount the price too fast? Again, he may want to get rid of it before you see something he doesn't want you to see.
How does the asking price compare to the same equipment on Tractorhouse or Fastline? Too low may mean the owner is dumping it. Too high--the owner might have unrealistic expectations.

Many people never have the time to do it right--but they always have the time to do it over!

I'm sure I missed some other clues, but I hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses pretty much hit everything right on the head. I found my 644 New Holland too still be very reliable at 15,000 bales. Only reason I traded it in was I needed a Silage Special and wanted the x-tra sweep. Course in the 6 years I had it, it got rained on twice. Always shedded it at night after blowing it off and oiling the chains everyday.

The internet is your friend when looking for used equipment. I'm in Northern Indiana and my discbine and BR740A both came from Wisconsin. Seems hay equipment is grossly inflated in my area. For example, local dealer had a 2003 BR740A Silage Special with 16,000 bales on it for $19,500, the one I bought from Wisconsin is a 2007 BR740A Silage Special that had less than 3000 bales on it for the same price. Had $450 in shipping my old one up there and getting the new one home. So for a wee bit more I got a 4 year newer baler with 13,000 less bales that looks practically brand new while the local one is obvious it sat outside a lot.

Lot of Amish in my area and I'm not sure if they don't shop around or what, but I've found other examples of equipment that if a persons willing to travel, the same stuff can be found for less. Course the dealer I dealt with in Wisconsin has five or six stores while our local dealer has the one.

On longevity, I only had one cam follower go out in the pickup, change it and the other three, other than that I greased it and kept the oil changed in the one gear box and changed the occasional tooth on the pickup. The added cost of an automatic chain oiler is well worth it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Boy, rjmoses and mlappin gave you some excellent advice when shopping for a round baler. I would like to add one thing. I would have the person or dealer hook it up and open the bale chamber. Look closely at the rollers. That will tell you a lot. Make him turn it on and look and listen closely. You can also take a heat sensing gun (they are cheap ) and check bearings. Good luck. Mike


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Again I can't thank you guys enough! Well I ended up buying that baler with 10,000 rounds. It looked to be well kept so I guess we'll find out next year









2004 silage special, Netwrap or twine, bale command plus, bale slice.... 13900.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I think NH balers have a longer longevity. Of all my customers I sell netwrap to. I have a customer in Kansas that has 4 NH balers and he said he can put 10,000 bales on his balers before he starts having any bearing trouble and then he trades them off. My dad and I last year was are last year in the custom haying business before we sold out. We baled 26,000 bales last year and 28,000 the year before. We ran two JD 568 balers. We would trade off every year thank god for warranty beacause the 4 balers we owned in two years we had alot of bearing trouble. We were about ready to trade for NH balers then decided we will sell out because are netwrap business was getting to big and its hard to put up hay when your delivering. 
I have a winter special out right now on netwrap and twine. Give me a call or email me for pricing. My cell number is 402-340-0890. J.J.


----------

